# Savvy experienced Police dog



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I was working a six year old dual purpose patrol dog yesterday on a a long apprehension bite. Handler instructs me to take off for 100 yards and he sent the dog. I had further instruction to go down and fight the dog if he didn't take me down.....so off we went....lol...Once I was down on the ground engaging the dog every time I would try to get off my back or stomach for leverage he would pull me back to the prone.....after about 4times I realized he purposely was not letting me get to my knees so I could get upright. Finally, the handler removed the dog as I had a hidden sleeve that I couldn't get out of. We laughed about how helpless I was in trying to get to my feet or knees. This old wiley veteran dog has been around the block....lol.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Smart dog! . K9 1 - Human 0 

Out of curiosity is that a trained behaviour or did the dog figure it out by himself?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

LOL, cliff would have loved to seen a video of that! HELP I"VE FALLEN AND I CAN"T GET UP (course the dog is holding me down!) LOL


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Love it! Great story. Yep, I'd pay to see that too.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm very sorry we don't have a video of that. I love K9s!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Afterwards, it was funny as an be....but at the time I'm surviving as this dog has many street bites and I am NOT in control. As for the behavior, in this case it is more of a learned behavior on the dogs part. The other piece is this was training but not training for learning, but rather for maintenance. So I was free to do what I wanted to the dog to create adversity, but he wasn't giving me an opportunity once he had me down...lol


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

GSD or Malinois?


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

GSD...also very good in scent work....drugs and tracking!


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Hah! A video would have been great. Sounds like a really neat dog to work with!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

That sounds like my Cheeko! :wub: Only more obedient.
I wish you'd gotten a video.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

ah no video?! lol. Would have been funny to see. Smart dogs! Love this breed!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

The part that isn't funny is the black and blue hematomas on my arm right now that are sore. This is an extremely hard biting dog that can feel your flesh through the hidden sleeve because of no bite bar. Not complaining...lol...but I was glad to get on my feet. Must admit the other handlers got a good laugh also.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

Why would you give up the sleeve anyway. If they are doing 100 yard bites they should have enough control on the dog to call it off. Slipping the sleeve is a bad habit. I don't want the dog to think winning consists of having something in his mouth. If the dog should rip of a sleeve or pant leg in a real deployment, he should spit it and reengage. 

DFrost


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Guy I know who was a trainer in Raleigh mode all his guys take a bite with no sleeve just so they would know. Eeeeek. Obviously control would be important. He had some wicked scars.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

This isnt a dog that you would want to slip the sleeve.....he has body and leg bites on the street.....he is not a rookie dog.
We also did some long bite call offs....this was not a learning training session, more of maintenance work; I understand your point D Frost and in the academy when dogs are learning rules of engagement I agree.


----------

